# 2004 Nissan Maxima P1283



## Alecn94 (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi,

For a while my 2004 Nissan Maxima SL had the check engine light on for a code P1283. This code refers to Faulty Air Fuel Ratio (A/F) Sensor 1 Bank 2.
I had the sensor changed yesterday and after a drive cycle, the check engine light popped back on. Does anyone have any idea what could fix this issue or how I could find out?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

You have to clear the self-learning memory when you replace the air/fuel sensor because of a code or else the code will re-trigger. This was addressed in Nissan service bulletin NTB04-126. There were three other service bulletins for 2004 Maximas with this code. You can access them at NissanHelp.com:

https://x.nissanhelp.com/forums/local_links.php?s=&catid=211&filter=&sort=d&page=1&pp=10&keyid=307


----------

